# SOS IMAC G5



## steam (7 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

Je possede un imac G5 2GHz sous léopard de 2005 sans isight, depuis quelques temps des traits bizarres sont apparues sur mon ecran ainsi que le pointeur de la souris voir photo ci jointe. Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## pickwick (7 Août 2009)

As tu pu passer l'Apple harware Test présent dans ton DVD ou CD d'installation? Si un problème hardware existe, il le détectera.


----------



## joubichou (7 Août 2009)

j'ai exactement le même problème et quand je lance le test hardware ça plante à chaque fois en plein milieu :rose:


----------



## pickwick (7 Août 2009)

Donc.... >>>>> SAV


----------



## jaguymac (7 Août 2009)

Problème récurrent des condensateurs gonflés !
Tu peux faire une chose simple c'est d'ouvrir ton Imac ( Très facile , il n'y a que 3 vis en dessous ) et regarder si tu vois des condensateurs de gonflés ( généralement ils sont gonflés sur le dessus ).


----------



## steam (22 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Le problème avait disparu a force de techtool pro et autre puis de nouveau. J'ai donc ouvert mon ordi comme conseillé je n'ai rien remarqué je mets les photos peut etre pourrez vous me dire? Y'a til une chance pour que apple le prenne en garantie? 
Appeler la sav apple c payant?


----------



## steam (24 Septembre 2009)

lol personne ne sait???


----------



## Zakousky (11 Octobre 2009)

Est-ce que tu as essayé de démarrer ton ordi avec le CD d'install pour voir si les traits continuent a apparaitre ?
Personnellement, j'aurais plutot tendance a incriminer un probleme systeme plutot qu'un probleme de hardware (les rainures n'apparaissent que sur les ombres de tes icones, sur la barre de menu et sur Quick-time et pas sur le reste de l'écran).
Si ca n'apparait plus via le systeme de ton disque d'installation, tu n'auras peut etre besoin que de faire une réinstallation totale de ton systeme... Par contre, si j'osais. Moi perso, j'ai un probleme de connecteur de sonde thermique de mon disque dur et je cherche partout une photo de l'intérieur d'un iMac G5 PM coté disque dur pour vérifier l'ordre des fils du connecteur de sonde thermique pour rebrancher la mienne, tu n'aurais pas l'occasion de photographier l'interieur de ton Mac ? 

Bon courage
Zak'


----------



## steam (14 Octobre 2009)

Merci Zak pour ta réponse,

L'ordi se trouve chez mes parents et je crois avoir essayé de redemarrer sur le cd et le probleme etait toujours la. J'avais fais quelques photos de l'interieur si ca peut t'aider sinon je pourrais en refaire quand je redescendrais les voir


----------



## -oldmac- (16 Octobre 2009)

Et sur un écran externe, est ce que ça fonctionne sans problème ?


----------



## Zakousky (16 Octobre 2009)

steam a dit:


> Merci Zak pour ta réponse,
> 
> L'ordi se trouve chez mes parents et je crois avoir essayé de redemarrer sur le cd et le probleme etait toujours la. J'avais fais quelques photos de l'interieur si ca peut t'aider sinon je pourrais en refaire quand je redescendrais les voir



Merci, c'est sympa. Voici la photo ideale pour moi (en piece jointe) car elle me premet de voir l'odre de connexion des 4 fils noirs. Si tu peux me faire la meme sans le rond jaune, c'est génial


----------



## Fanfan65 (7 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour, depuis 2 jours des rayures verticales et simples (lorsque je fais l'apple hard test) ou un véritable quadrillage genre mosaïques de plus en plus prononcé (sur les sessions utilisateurs) sont apparues sur mon imac G5 17" qui fonctionne sous mac OS X 10-4-11. Visiblement ça ressemble aux premiers signes apparus sur ton imac. Moi j'ai pu aller au bout de l'AHT et un code erreur est signalé : _2AT1/1/4 113 xxxxx-:17_
Je ne parviens pas à savoir à quoi ça correspond. Quelqu'un peut-il me renseigner avant que je fasse intervenir un réparateur ?


----------



## -oldmac- (9 Novembre 2009)

Salut, j'ai pien peur que ce sois la VRAM qui est naze (ram graphique)

Ils en parle içi : http://www.maclife.com/forums/topic/111718

Que je t'explique le code d'erreur : _2AT1/1/4 113 xxxxx-:17_ problème VRAM et xxxxx-:17 le problème au secteur de la ram

C'est un rev A ? Si oui démonte et regarde si les condos sont pas gonflées !

Sinon, ça vaut pas le cout de faire réparer (cm HS)


----------



## Fanfan65 (9 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour, merci de ta réponse. J'ai déjà ouvert la bête et aucun condensateur n'est gonflé. Ton diagnostic est sans doute le bon. Mais est-ce normal qu'après 4 ans d'un usage familial tranquille la VRAM soit naze et toute la carte mère avec ??? Sur un ordi de 1300 euros 2005  je suis un peu surpris qu'une réparation ne soit pas possible. Je pense contacter le service clientèle d'Apple pour une réclamation. Qu'en penses-tu ?


----------

